# It's going to get worse



## nickel (Oct 15, 2010)

Δημοσιεύτηκε στα Νέα, στη στήλη του Μ. Μητσού, κάπως κουτσουρεμένο.

Έγινε γνωστός από το πρώτο του κιόλας µυθιστόρηµα, µε τον τίτλο «Γενιά Χ» (1991).
Ο 49χρονος καναδός συγγραφέας Ντάγκλας Κόουπλαντ κάνει τώρα µερικές προβλέψεις για την επόµενη δεκαετία. 
Συνέχεια εδώ και εδώ.

Δημοσιεύω τα 45 σημεία του πρωτότυπου. Με όλες τις λεπτομέρειες μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τις απαισιόδοξες προβλέψεις του στην εφημερίδα ή στο συνημμένο.

*A radical pessimist's guide to the next 10 years *
by Douglas Coupland
From Saturday's Globe and Mail Published Friday, Oct. 08, 2010 6:49PM EDT

The iconic writer reveals the shape of things to come, with 45 tips for survival and a matching glossary of the new words you'll need to talk about your messed-up future. 

It's going to get worse 
The future isn't going to feel futuristic 
The future is going to happen no matter what we do. The future will feel even faster than it does now 
Move to Vancouver, San Diego, Shannon or Liverpool 
You'll spend a lot of your time feeling like a dog leashed to a pole outside the grocery store – separation anxiety will become your permanent state 
The middle class is over. It's not coming back 
Retail will start to resemble Mexican drugstores 
Try to live near a subway entrance 
The suburbs are doomed, especially those E.T. , California-style suburbs 
In the same way you can never go backward to a slower computer, you can never go backward to a lessened state of connectedness 
Old people won't be quite so clueless 
Expect less 
Enjoy lettuce while you still can 
Something smarter than us is going to emerge 
Make sure you've got someone to change your diaper 
“You” will be turning into a cloud of data that circles the planet like a thin gauze 
You may well burn out on the effort of being an individual 
Untombed landfills will glut the market with 20th-century artifacts 
The Arctic will become like Antarctica – an everyone/no one space 
North America can easily fragment quickly as did the Eastern Bloc in 1989 
We will still be annoyed by people who pun, but we will be able to show them mercy because punning will be revealed to be some sort of connectopathic glitch: The punner, like someone with Tourette's, has no medical ability not to pun 
Your sense of time will continue to shred. Years will feel like hours 
Everyone will be feeling the same way as you 
It is going to become much easier to explain why you are the way you are 
Dreams will get better 
Being alone will become easier 
Hooking up will become ever more mechanical and binary 
It will become harder to view your life as “a story” 
You will have more say in how long or short you wish your life to feel 
Some existing medical conditions will be seen as sequencing malfunctions 
The built world will continue looking more and more like Microsoft packaging 
Musical appreciation will shed all age barriers 
People who shun new technologies will be viewed as passive-aggressive control freaks trying to rope people into their world, much like vegetarian teenage girls in the early 1980s 
You're going to miss the 1990s more than you ever thought 
Stupid people will be in charge, only to be replaced by ever-stupider people. You will live in a world without kings, only princes in whom our faith is shattered 
Metaphor drift will become pandemic 
People will stop caring how they appear to others 
Knowing everything will become dull 
IKEA will become an ever-more-spiritual sanctuary 
We will become more matter-of-fact, in general, about our bodies 
The future of politics is the careful and effective implanting into the minds of voters images that can never be removed 
You'll spend a lot of time shopping online from your jail cell 
Getting to work will provide vibrant and fun new challenges 
Your dream life will increasingly look like Google Street View 
We will accept the obvious truth that we brought this upon ourselves


----------

